# Belém/PA - Emanuel Paiva foi até a terra do Carimbó pela primeira vez e curtiu bastante! Belém é uma das cidades mais ecléticas do Brasil!!!



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello_World said:


> Adorei rever Belém
> Você chegou a visitar a ilha do Combu?


Opa!

Visitei sim. De repente, eu posto algumas fotos de lá. 
Obrigado pela visita!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Eduardo Mesquita said:


> Belém finalmente pode fazer o check de ter sido retratada por um dos ícones do SSC. Parabéns pelo thread, Emanuel! Deu pra relembrar como era o período áureo do SSC com threads de fotos das cidades.
> 
> Deu uma bela passeada pela cidade, agora a cidade passou a se virar para as ilhas ao redor, principalmente a do Combu, onde tem plantação de açaí nativo e de cacau, além de inúmeros restaurantes e uma prainha na maré baixa.
> 
> ...


Eu sou ícone? Não, meu amigo; muito longe disso! 

Fico feliz por ter gostado do thread! Dá trabalho, mas vale a pena!
Gostei sim da cidade e dos paraenses!
Obrigado pela visita!


----------



## DRI RJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Parabéns pelas fotos, sou do Rio e estou morando em Belém desde março de 2020, Belém é uma cidade desconhecida ainda dos brasileiros. Emanuel Paiva quando teremos um thread de Nova Iguaçu? Gosto muito de morar aqui, o povo, a cidade é muito boa também, embora tenha alguns problemas de infraestrutura e transportes, mas a parte Central é muito boa. Acho que o Estado do Pará tem muito potencial de estar entre os mais ricos do Brasil, inclusive vejo que tem muita gente de outros Estados vindo pra cá. ABS!


----------



## marcus_lisboa (May 28, 2010)

Não tem trem nessa cidade?


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Opa!
> 
> Visitei sim. De repente, eu posto algumas fotos de lá.
> Obrigado pela visita!


Por favor 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## James Holden (Jan 7, 2010)

marcus_lisboa said:


> Não tem trem nessa cidade?


Tinha a Estrada de Ferro Belém-Bragança, que foi desativada em 1964. E tinha os bondes, também desativados.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

DRI RJ said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos, sou do Rio e estou morando em Belém desde março de 2020, Belém é uma cidade desconhecida ainda dos brasileiros. Emanuel Paiva quando teremos um thread de Nova Iguaçu? Gosto muito de morar aqui, o povo, a cidade é muito boa também, embora tenha alguns problemas de infraestrutura e transportes, mas a parte Central é muito boa. Acho que o Estado do Pará tem muito potencial de estar entre os mais ricos do Brasil, inclusive vejo que tem muita gente de outros Estados vindo pra cá. ABS!


Bom dia, Dri!

Eu fiz um thread de Nova Iguaçu há alguns anos atrás. Vou postar o link aqui:








Região Metropolitana/Rio de Janeiro – Pelas lentes de...


Olá, pessoal! :hi: Hoje rolou um MINI ENCONTRO NA BAIXADA. Os participantes foram: Jeffdu (Jeferson), Anderson Carioca, Lorram Paiva, Julio Geografia e Emanuel Paiva. Foi algo bem legal mesmo, pois gostei de conhecer o Jeffdu, o único que eu desconhecia. Tiramos MUITAS FOTOS, esse foi o meu...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Concordo que Belém ainda é uma cidade desconhecida dos brasileiros, infelizmente.
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

marcus_lisboa said:


> Não tem trem nessa cidade?


Bom dia!

Sinceramente não sei dizer, mas desconfio que não tenha.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Postei na primeira página. Espero que goste...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Eduardo Mesquita said:


> Tinha a Estrada de Ferro Belém-Bragança, que foi desativada em 1964. E tinha os bondes, também desativados.


Obrigado por responder o outro forista, mas não sei se o fato de ter trem/metrô faria muita diferença em BEL, pois não achei o trânsito caótico.


----------



## opoilo (Jul 15, 2009)

Show de bola Emanuel, continue viajando pelo Brasil e nos mostrando várias cidades. Como o seu amigo falou, Belém é uma cidade bem eclética, e ele tem razão. Uma vez ouvi uma pessoa falar que andando por Belém uma hora parece que você está em Portugal, outra hora parece que você está na Índia, outra hora parece que você realmente está na Amazônia, ou seja vários lugares em uma cidade só.


----------



## opoilo (Jul 15, 2009)

DRI RJ said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos, sou do Rio e estou morando em Belém desde março de 2020, Belém é uma cidade desconhecida ainda dos brasileiros. Emanuel Paiva quando teremos um thread de Nova Iguaçu? Gosto muito de morar aqui, o povo, a cidade é muito boa também, embora tenha alguns problemas de infraestrutura e transportes, mas a parte Central é muito boa. Acho que o Estado do Pará tem muito potencial de estar entre os mais ricos do Brasil, inclusive vejo que tem muita gente de outros Estados vindo pra cá. ABS!


Das 27 unidades federativas o Pará é o 11º estado mais rico (PIB), e tem muito mais pra crescer como você mencionou.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Emanuel,

Lindas fotografias! Você disse que não dançou carimbó. E o pato no tucupi, você comeu? Chegou a ir no restaurante LÁ EM CASA, que tanto que recomendei? Será que o restaurante ainda existe?

Senti falta de fotografias do mercado Ver-o-Peso. Não foi visitá-lo?


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

opoilo said:


> Show de bola Emanuel, continue viajando pelo Brasil e nos mostrando várias cidades. Como o seu amigo falou, Belém é uma cidade bem eclética, e ele tem razão. Uma vez ouvi uma pessoa falar que andando por Belém uma hora parece que você está em Portugal, outra hora parece que você está na Índia, outra hora parece que você realmente está na Amazônia, ou seja vários lugares em uma cidade só.


Muito obrigado pela visita. O Brasil nos surpreende de fato!!!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Emanuel,
> 
> Lindas fotografias! Você disse que não dançou carimbó. E o pato no tucupi, você comeu? Chegou a ir no restaurante LÁ EM CASA, que tanto que recomendei? Será que o restaurante ainda existe?
> 
> Senti falta de fotografias do mercado Ver-o-Peso. Não foi visitá-lo?


Osmar,

Passei pelo Ver-o-Peso, mas não fotografei porque havia muitas pessoas e seria impossível tirar fotos ali, mas pude perceber que é um local bem popular onde as pessoas se encontram para bater papo, comprar etc. Fiquei até meio perdido naquela multidão rs

Não comi pato do tucupi também hahaha
O Restaurante Lá em Casa eu até esqueci de visitar porque andei bastante pela manhã e tarde. A noite batia um cansaço e sono que me nocauteavam. Acho que a velhice veio e eu nem percebi hahahaha


----------



## LUISPEDRO (Oct 13, 2009)

Thread bem rico e espontâneo, como suponho que deva ter sido sua experiência em nossa cidade, parabéns e obrigado por nos divulgar!

Quanto ao clima, essa época chove religiosamente todos os dias, quase sempre a tarde, mas em compensação as temperaturas são mais amenas para o padrão da região.


----------



## Wendell Rocha (Oct 27, 2009)

Nossa, fazia tempo que eu não via um thread de Belém. Parabéns, ficou muito bom!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Wendell Rocha said:


> Nossa, fazia tempo que eu não via um thread de Belém. Parabéns, fico muito bom!


Agora já tem 1 para matar a saudade rs

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

LUISPEDRO said:


> Thread bem rico e espontâneo, como suponho que deva ter sido sua experiência em nossa cidade, parabéns e obrigado por nos divulgar!
> 
> Quanto ao clima, essa época chove religiosamente todos os dias, quase sempre a tarde, mas em compensação as temperaturas são mais amenas para o padrão da região.


Luis,
Eu sei que a Região Norte é mais quente em julho; por isso, eu escolhi janeiro propositadamente para fugir do calor abafado. Já chega o Rio de Janeiro que é a sucursal do inferno...hahaha


Por outro lado, em janeiro deve chover mais que em julho. Achei o tempo bem imprevisível. Teve dias em que choveu pala manhã. Teve uma sexta feira que não choveu, mas o normal é chover a partir das 16h. Foi um passeio incrível mesmo. Era a única região do Brasil que eu ainda não havia pisado. Falta Manaus ainda...rs

Muito obrigado pela visita.


----------



## James Holden (Jan 7, 2010)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Emanuel,
> 
> Lindas fotografias! Você disse que não dançou carimbó. E o pato no tucupi, você comeu? Chegou a ir no restaurante LÁ EM CASA, que tanto que recomendei? Será que o restaurante ainda existe?
> 
> Senti falta de fotografias do mercado Ver-o-Peso. Não foi visitá-lo?


O Lá em Casa existe sim, o Chef Paulo Martins faleceu alguns anos atrás, mas a filha dele continua tocando o restaurante. Acredito que seja um dos principais (se não o principal) da Estação das Docas.





Emanuel Paiva said:


> Obrigado por responder o outro forista, mas não sei se o fato de ter trem/metrô faria muita diferença em BEL, pois não achei o trânsito caótico.


Rapaz, o trânsito de Belém é péssimo kkkkk 
Capaz de estar mais tranquilo devido às aulas não terem voltado no período mencionado, mas na verdade é um parto dirigir aqui.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Que Linda! Eu adorei conhecer Belém por aqui. 

Achei a cidade com um bom patrimônio histórico e uma quantidade grande de parques/áreas verdes. Ao mesmo tempo, densa, pujante... Sem dúvida uma capital Brasileira com um potencial gigantesco!

Adorei as fotos Manu! Ficaram excelentes!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Eduardo Mesquita said:


> O Lá em Casa existe sim, o Chef Paulo Martins faleceu alguns anos atrás, mas a filha dele continua tocando o restaurante. Acredito que seja um dos principais (se não o principal) da Estação das Docas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É sério??? Achei bem tranquilo. Talvez eu tenha comparado ao trânsito do meu bairro que é medonho...hahaha


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Phcg said:


> Que Linda! Eu adorei conhecer Belém por aqui.
> 
> Achei a cidade com um bom patrimônio histórico e uma quantidade grande de parques/áreas verdes. Ao mesmo tempo, densa, pujante... Sem dúvida uma capital Brasileira com um potencial gigantesco!
> 
> Adorei as fotos Manu! Ficaram excelentes!


Pedro,
O que não falta em Belém e por conseguinte, toda Região Norte é áreas verdes, algo que AMO! Belém é uma cidade bem eclética. Quem vive lá ou visita sabe do que eu estou falando. 
Obrigado pela visita, amigo.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Eduardo Mesquita said:


> O Lá em Casa existe sim, o Chef Paulo Martins faleceu alguns anos atrás, mas a filha dele continua tocando o restaurante. Acredito que seja um dos principais (se não o principal) da Estação das Docas.


Fui diversas vezes no LÁ EM CASA na época em que ficava dentro da Praça da República. Comi maravilhosamente lá.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahhhh... Belém ❤❤❤❤
Morro de saudades de tudo e de todos os amigos que encontrei...e, claro, da comida!😍

Mais um belo thread pra conta, Manu Jones!! As fotos estão ótimas como sempre e eu adoro a narrativa!

Eu ia perguntar se você foi à sorveteria Cairu, mas no Rio tem também, né? Ai, que tentação...rs

Sobre chuva...como não presenciar, né? Mas nada que impeça de conhecer tudo.🌧

Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente, migo!

Bjksss


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> Ahhhh... Belém ️️️️
> Morro de saudades de tudo e de todos os amigos que encontrei...e, claro, da comida!
> 
> Mais um belo thread pra conta, Manu Jones!! As fotos estão ótimas como sempre e eu adoro a narrativa!
> ...


Déa,

Minha amiga, fui na Cairu e provei um sorvete de Carimbó 
Gostei muito da experiência de passar 7 dias em Belém! Engraçado que todas as vezes que viajo - quando estou arrumando a mala para voltar - me bate uma tristeza profunda; não sei se é por voltar ao Rio ou por deixar a cidade onde estou.

Eu precisava dessa viagem para desmistificar muita coisa que já tinha ouvido. 
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Que show de fotos ! Já fui em quase todos esses lugares, também ! E digo com certeza: Belém está entre entre as top das capitais mais legais do país! Porque isso? Porque Belém é muito mais do que prédios. Belém é uma capital muito exótica, que explode em identidade, sabores, patrimônio histórico, cultura, costumes, cenários, tudo único, exótico e marcante. É uma capital que eu voltaria com certeza.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> Que show de fotos ! Já fui em quase todos esses lugares, também ! E digo com certeza: Belém está entre entre as top das capitais mais legais do país! Porque isso? Porque Belém é muito mais do que prédios. Belém é uma capital muito exótica, que explode em identidade, sabores, patrimônio histórico, cultura, costumes, cenários, tudo único, exótico e marcante. É uma capital que eu voltaria com certeza.


Exatamente! Belém tem prédios altos sim, mas o seu ápice não são os prédios e sim o conjunto da obra. A única coisa que deixou a desejar foi o urbanismo, pois achei que ficou devendo um pouco, embora eu não tenha conhecido todos os bairros da cidade. Mas, no geral, a cidade está no mesmo nível das capitais brasileiras.

Obrigado pela visita. :hug:


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

portoimagem-II said:


> Que show de fotos ! Já fui em quase todos esses lugares, também ! E digo com certeza: Belém está entre entre as top das capitais mais legais do país! Porque isso? Porque Belém é muito mais do que prédios. Belém é uma capital muito exótica, que explode em identidade, sabores, patrimônio histórico, cultura, costumes, cenários, tudo único, exótico e marcante. É uma capital que eu voltaria com certeza.


Uma capital que todo brasileiro deveria conhecer 😊


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello_World said:


> Uma capital que todo brasileiro deveria conhecer


Certamente!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Viajei nas suas fotos. Lembrei de tantos lugares da única vez que estive em Belém, me deu saudades. Belíssima coletânea, Emanuel. Gostei bastante. 

Abc!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Viajei nas suas fotos. Lembrei de tantos lugares da única vez que estive em Belém, me deu saudades. Belíssima coletânea, Emanuel. Gostei bastante.
> 
> Abc!


Viajar é sempre ótimo, né, amigão? 
Que bom que curtiu e relembrou a terra do carimbó!
Forte abraço! :hug:


----------



## AmazonPower (Jul 19, 2010)

Parabéns pelo thread! Ótimas fotos!


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

Muita vontade de conhecer Belem e o Pará. Parabens pelo registro =)


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

AmazonPower said:


> Parabéns pelo thread! Ótimas fotos!


Muito obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Renato Hugo said:


> Muita vontade de conhecer Belem e o Pará. Parabens pelo registro =)


Vai sim que você vai gostar.


----------



## JaMBa (Nov 17, 2005)

👏👏👏👏👏 Belo trabalho


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

JaMBa said:


> Belo trabalho


Obrigado


----------



## lion-40 (Jun 19, 2009)

Não economizou nas fotos hein ahha.. Ficaram muito boas e taí uma cidade que eu gostaria de visitar.... Muitos pontos interessantes.. Casarões modernidade aliado ao passado... Só faltou uma foto do belo estádio Mangueirão... Parabéns pelo thread... Ficou ótimo.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

lion-40 said:


> Não economizou nas fotos hein ahha.. Ficaram muito boas e taí uma cidade que eu gostaria de visitar.... Muitos pontos interessantes.. Casarões modernidade aliado ao passado... Só faltou uma foto do belo estádio Mangueirão... Parabéns pelo thread... Ficou ótimo.


Eu até fui ao Mangueirão, mas não pude entrar por conta da covid. 
Obrigado pela visita!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Grande Metrópole do Norte, fez um tour pela cidade que tem muitas opções de lugares bonitos, Belém impressiona o crescimento de edifícios muito altos nos últimos anos, gostaria de um poder conhece la é bem longe do Sul, parabéns Emanuel pelo thread que nos apresentou muito bem esta grande cidade,


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Grande Metrópole do Norte, fez um tour pela cidade que tem muitas opções de lugares bonitos, Belém impressiona o crescimento de edifícios muito altos nos últimos anos, gostaria de um poder conhece la é bem longe do Sul, parabéns Emanuel pelo thread que nos apresentou muito bem esta grande cidade,


Muito obrigado pela visita. E, assim, eu vou conhecendo e "degustando" as maravilhas desse nosso país continental! Uma pena que a covid tenha, de certa forma, prejudicado não só o turismo como outros setores. Como eu tiro férias em janeiro, eu tinha duas opções: ficar no infernal calor carioca ou viajar. Nem preciso responder o que escolhi...rs


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Parabéns pelas fotos, Manu! Mais um belo passeio que você faz e leva a gente junto!

Achei impressionante a quantidade de prédios históricos conservados que a cidade possui. É muito legal também ver novos parques, mostra que a população da cidade vêm ganhando em qualidade de vida ultimamente. Tudo aparentemente muito bem cuidado. Pelo menos muito mais do que a maioria dos parques daqui de Berlim, onde muitos estão precisando de reformas.

Obrigado por compartilhar conosco!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Abu.EdL said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos, Manu! Mais um belo passeio que você faz e leva a gente junto!
> 
> Achei impressionante a quantidade de prédios históricos conservados que a cidade possui. É muito legal também ver novos parques, mostra que a população da cidade vêm ganhando em qualidade de vida ultimamente. Tudo aparentemente muito bem cuidado. Pelo menos muito mais do que a maioria dos parques daqui de Berlim, onde muitos estão precisando de reformas.
> 
> Obrigado por compartilhar conosco!


Edu,

É muito bom conhecer lugares inéditos, não mesmo? Ainda há algumas cidades brasileiras na minha lista...rs

Muito obrigado pela visita. kay:


----------



## ricfelix (Mar 3, 2011)

Sem palavras !


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

ricfelix said:


> Sem palavras !


Gostou?


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Perfeito. História, mansões e palácios imponentes, praças, espaços culturais e muito verde. Td que uma cidade sem praia tem que oferecer aos turistas. 👏 
Belém tem praia?


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Vonney said:


> Perfeito. História, mansões e palácios imponentes, praças, espaços culturais e muito verde. Td que uma cidade sem praia tem que oferecer aos turistas.
> Belém tem praia?


Até tem praia, mas não a praia tradicional...


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Muito bacana! Não conheço Belém, mas tenho muita vontade! 👏👏👏


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Nat_Mac said:


> Muito bacana! Não conheço Belém, mas tenho muita vontade!


Se você gosta de lugares exóticos vai curtir Belém! kay:

Abraços!


----------



## Guajará (Jun 26, 2009)

Bem completo, e ótimas fotos. Parabéns!
Nossa, não entro no Bosque acho que desde o século passado heheheh. Preciso voltar...
Mas também recém conheci o Porto Futuro e adorei. O Utinga também. Belém tá ganhando muito com esses novos parques, a cidade precisava. 
Parabéns novamente.


----------



## Guajará (Jun 26, 2009)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Fui diversas vezes no LÁ EM CASA na época em que ficava dentro da Praça da República. Comi maravilhosamente lá.


Infelizmente o Lá em Casa acabou de fechar as portas em definitivo após 49 anos de funcionamento.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Guajará said:


> Infelizmente o Lá em Casa acabou de fechar as portas em definitivo após 49 anos de funcionamento.



Uma enorme e gigantesca perda gastronômica para Belém. O restaurante era FANTÀSTICO!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Guajará said:


> Bem completo, e ótimas fotos. Parabéns!
> Nossa, não entro no Bosque acho que desde o século passado heheheh. Preciso voltar...
> Mas também recém conheci o Porto Futuro e adorei. O Utinga também. Belém tá ganhando muito com esses novos parques, a cidade precisava.
> Parabéns novamente.


Muito obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Thread maravilhoso! Gostei muito da cidade. Muito arborizada, com amplos espaços abertos e de perfil misto. Deve ser muito agradável morar nessas áreas mais nobres!


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Depois de meses, finalmente curti seu thread por inteiro. Ufa, até perdi o fôlego! Quantas fotos Manu?! Pelo jeito vc fez um roteiro bem completo pela cidade. As fotos ficaram bem legais. Parabéns pelo bom e enorme trabalho que vc teve em montar este thread.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Anderson carioca said:


> Thread maravilhoso! Gostei muito da cidade. Muito arborizada, com amplos espaços abertos e de perfil misto. Deve ser muito agradável morar nessas áreas mais nobres!


Belém é uma cidade ímpar. Das capitais em que já estive, nenhuma se assemelha à BEL. A cidade têm de tudo o que você pode imaginar.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Depois de meses, finalmente curti seu tread por inteiro. Ufa, até perdi o fôlego! Quantas fotos Manu?! Pelo jeito vc fez um roteiro bem completo pela cidade. As fotos ficaram bem legais. Parabéns pelo bom e enorme trabalho que vc teve em montar este thread.


Bastante fotos, né? Sete dias deram para tirar tantas fotos. Busquei conhecer bastante os "points" da cidade. Belém é bem eclética.


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

Que thread bem feito e recheado de fotos lindas 👏 .
Que Belém é linda já sabia e comprovei quando por lá estive em 2009, mas o que me chamou atenção nas fotos foi a aparente limpeza, organização e cuidado nos locais retratados, preciso revisitar BEL urgente.


----------



## WSousa (Aug 1, 2013)

Eu gosto muito de Belém (apesar da instabilidade do clima amazônico), da gastronomia, dos atrativos turísticos e da cultura. Costumo ir todo ano, ao menos uma vez. Enquanto os Paraenses vêm em peso para Fortaleza eu faço o caminho inverso! Acredito que conheci quase tudo, faz pouco mais de um mês que fui e acabei indo para Mosqueiro. Eu fico muito intrigado como a diferença entre as capitais são enormes. Inclusive não sei porque, ao menos meus amigos e colegas, não gostam muito de Belém. Tanto que vários já migraram na primeira ocasião, o que é uma pena! Acho que Paraense no geral é muito aberto à migração, em alguns estados como SP, SC e PR formam verdadeiras colônias!

Próximo ano eu irei conhecer Salinas, assim espero!


----------

